# s13 240sx usdm custom headlights



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

does anyone know where i can find headlights like these? www.phase2motortrend.com 
LOOK FOR THE RED S13 AT THE TOP OF THE SCREEN


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

S14240SR said:


> does anyone know where i can find headlights like these? www.phase2motortrend.com
> LOOK FOR THE RED S13 AT THE TOP OF THE SCREEN


EastBear makes a kit for the S13. HeavyThrottle carries them I believe.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

whats up with their home page?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Pay clearcorners.com 1000$


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

$1000? wow mabey that can wait. 

For a LONG time. I shouldent be wasting my money on headlights anyways.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


Dude, it took me a second to get that. But when I did, I laughed my ass off.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

thats fucking expensive for those lights are they HID?????


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

No i belive the HID are 1500-1800, check there web site


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

thats fucking expensive ass lights even if they are HID lol. I personally wouldnt waste 1k in lights if u know what i mean lol


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Why pay a grand to have pop up head lights _hello_ nissan gave us those at the factory.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Cause they're sexy, of course!


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


don't get it


----------



## NIsmo_S13 (Aug 31, 2004)

This r better i think

-importfan.com





























-$299.00 at importfan.com


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

that is sooooo ugly i wouldnt get those unless i was getting a carbon fiber hood as well, and even then id probably have it painted instead of that shit...disgusting color green, and looks horrible with those lights...


----------



## NIsmo_S13 (Aug 31, 2004)

Kelso said:


> that is sooooo ugly i wouldnt get those unless i was getting a carbon fiber hood as well, and even then id probably have it painted instead of that shit...disgusting color green, and looks horrible with those lights...


lol not my car so i dont care.those light aren't my favorite i like the second ones left the best for last. i hate candy green too i prefer a candy apple red or rasberry w/ gold rims but not shinny.


----------

